# Encore Package Phone Number



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 12, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has the phone number to call to reserve the encore package. I bought a package earlier this year for the free enrollment of my weeks and 4 nights at a Marriott timeshare with the 50,000 points.  

I lost my paperwork and need to call to find out about my reservation options.
Thanks


----------



## davidvel (Sep 12, 2016)

carlsbadguy said:


> i was wondering if anyone has the phone number to call to reserve the encore package. I bought a package earlier this year for the free enrollment of my weeks and 4 nights at a marriott timeshare with the 50,000 points.
> 
> I lost my paperwork and need to call to find out about my reservation options.
> Thanks


888-357-9227


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 13, 2016)

I just spoke to them this morning-second time. We completed an encore recently. Only 25k points posted (vs 50K). Having difficulty getting the other 25k. They assure me it will be resolved in 48 hours.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 13, 2016)

Mr. Vker said:


> I just spoke to them this morning-second time. We completed an encore recently. Only 25k points posted (vs 50K). Having difficulty getting the other 25k. They assure me it will be resolved in 48 hours.


This happened to us (coincidentially?) after our great presentation with Lonnie in Tahoe. Encore desk told us it was in the hands of the sales site. We called directly and points were credited in 48 hours.


----------

